# Question; Plug vs Popper



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

So when I look around at lures I see poppers and I see plugs, but they look the same to me. Is there a difference between a popper and a plug?

Examples:
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_53188_151004000_151000000_151004000_151-4-0

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_16980_151004000_151000000_151004000_151-4-0


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

A popper is top water and make a "pop" noise. It isn't meant to glide through the water but create a slap type effect to attract fish. Thats what makes the pop! Its hard to tell from that pic on basspro's site that it has that concaved end. See how the tip of these are concaved?











A plug on the other hand is an underwater type lure, they range on action(i.e. deep diver, shallow diver, crankbaits, etc.) But the thing to remember here is that they are underwater lures.

Hope this helps,
MYT


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

a plug is a generalized term for lures.

a popper is a popping plug.
a swimmer is a swimming plug. etc etc.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh, now that makes sense. Thanks for the help. The picture you posted was quite helpful.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

poppers will have a concave face(cupped) that when you twitch your rod tip makes a sound that ranges from a gentle bloop, to a sharp pop...hence the popper.

plugs can range from gotcha you linked, which the head is lead and will sink, to topwater plugs such as http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_15532_100005003_100000000_100005000_100-5-3

to crankbaits that will float when not reeled, some will sink to a depth and suspend, and then when reeling will dive because of a lip in front such as http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...100000000_100005000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL

there are tons of other plugs but that is a general overveiw.


----------

